
AMD EPYC introduces vendor lock for security - fomine3
https://www.servethehome.com/amd-psb-vendor-locks-epyc-cpus-for-enhanced-security-at-a-cost/
======
djsumdog
There's a video on this too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNVuTAVYxpM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNVuTAVYxpM)

This is pretty major. I means we're about to vastly increase the amount of
e-waste, locking CPUs to particular brands of devices. It affects the right to
repair as well.

